# 2nd hand pedicabs/rickshaws what you need to know



## Bugbugs.com (10 Aug 2013)

In the last few months have been dealing with different enquiries from private individuals who have purchased old and used pedicabs from ebay or gumtree, sadly in all cases many issues come to light once purchased and hence a quick 'heads up' for any one looking to buy.

- First thing, try to go look and ride it in person. Look very hard at the frame, has it been broken and how many times has it been welded? What may be a bargain of a few hundred pounds ends up costing hundreds more to get working, as a 'good' new pedicab costs around £3000+ with some costing as much as £12000, don't be surprised that the £300 bargain will need £250 brakes and £80 fitting, then .
- If a pedicab/rickshaw is sold it's already had a hard life behind it and if it's purchased from an individual, then that life has been even harder, as in most cases it's 3rd, 4th or even 9th hand, getting less and less love as it ages.
- In a small number of cases the pedicab may also be stollen (sadly this applies more to used bikes), so try to learn a little of the history, maybe even calling up on the spot to check.
- All pedicabs are created in small cottage industry style workshops, each is slightly different and in some case getting the simplest of parts becomes a nightmare, ie spokes (all are none standard) 
-Try to find a company that uses a pedicab and ask them about the model you purchased (we provide this service free of charge), as this will open your eyes to getting parts, maybe well known problems and in some case places or person to get cheap parts from.
- the great thing about the 1000 odd pedicabs/rickshaws operating in the westend of London, that a few will be bargains but try to spend at least £1500 to try to get an operational one





- a general rule is that UK, French, US, Polish and German pedicabs are amongst the better constructed and all others at this time are not (please note - assembled in the UK would still not ensure a good product (even if new!!)

Ok, all said and done, they are still incredibly good for playing with, just look at a german build Velocab turned into the car of Nuzzel and Scratch
http://www.flickr.com/photos/40439117@N03/9292064020/​
​


----------

